# The Hedgie that Hates to Travel



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

We just got back from traveling. I brought my hedgehog with me because I was too afraid something would happen to him if I left him with a sitter. I can say with 100% certainity now that my hedgie hates to travel. I wanted to write about it because even though Im sure it may have been covered I wanted to stress the importance of bringing lots of papertowel. I packed a temporary cage set up big enough for his wheel and he didn't like it so he trashed it and got water and mess everywhere. He also made a big time mess in his car carrier. It worked out a lot better on the way home to line everything with a few layers of papertowel first before putting blankets down for when they go to the bathroom or get sick. I found out the hard way how hard it can be trying to move a mad hedgie and trying to spot clean messes that don't want to wipe easily lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its best not to give food and water in the cage when travelling. Some hedgies become car sick if they eat while travelling. Instead offer some water and possibly a small amount of food at stops during the day.


----------

